# The Star-Crossed Seaway Returns!



## EN Publishing (Jul 29, 2022)

It's Friday 29th July, here's what we've been up to at EN Publishing this week. 

*Til Death Do Us Part: Adventures With Heart For 5E*​
Are you looking for adventures to put in your 5E games that tug at your players' heart strings? Til Death Do Us Part: Adventures With Heart For DnD5E launched on Kickstarter.

Ending next week on August 4th - this is our last mini-quickstarter for a while, so this is also your LAST CHANCE to grab up to 17 other 5E softcover books (or PDFs) available in the last of our mini-quickstarters for some time. Check it out here.









*The Star Crossed-Seaway Returns!*​
Next week The Star-Crossed Seaway is returning next week on August 2nd! The first official Level Up Advanced 5th Edition actual play campaign from EN Publishing.

Every Tuesday at 3pm ET you can rejoin the crew of the Sea Lettuce on their adventures across the Moonveld sea. We’re delighted to welcome back the same cast for season two.

Check out the trailer below - and follow us on twitch at twitch.tv/enpublishing





*Strange Science - Awfully Cheerful Engine One Shot*​
“Strange Science” one shot TTRPG adventure is heavily inspired by Weird Science, Real Genius, Back to the Future, My Science Project, Ghostbusters, and just a hint of Stranger Things and Twin Peaks. 

Watch live next week on Thursday 4th August at 7pm BST on twitch.tv/enpublishing

Part homage, all farce, the AWFULLY CHEERFUL ENGINE! is an irreverent, affectionate parody of pop-culture tropes and a love-letter to 80s roleplaying games.


----------

